# what is this algae on Marsilea?



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

does anyone know what this algae is and what causes it?


----------



## Alexem (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry but form this photo i can't see the algae because is very dark!!

Natural Aquascaping - Planted Aquarium Blog

Http://naturalaquascaping.blogspot.com


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

yes, this algae is dark. looks like a thin layer of asphalt
i will try to take some brighter pictures.


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

here is a better picture


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Looks like green spot. I've had that before on my anubias sp. They grow slowly so the algae can seek an advantage. Maybe that plant needs less direct light- I've found that helps sometimes with slow-growers.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

I spot treat it with excel, the marsilea seems to love the extra carbon too, in my experience.


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

This algae resembles RODOPHYTA sp. as described in this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/69737-method-controlled-imbalances-summary.html
It belongs to the red algae family not green algae. It's quite often mistaken for GSA.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like mine. I thought it was BBA and now I've pulled it all out


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

Glaucus said:


> This algae resembles RODOPHYTA sp. as described in this thread:
> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/69737-method-controlled-imbalances-summary.html
> It belongs to the red algae family not green algae. It's quite often mistaken for GSA.


quite interesting, according to Christian, if you have po4 deficiency, you get GSA, but if you have too much po4 you get this red algae, hmmm....I have both, not sure where that puts me....


----------

